# Suffolk Primary Care Trust information? NHS ivf cycles..



## Renee_ (Sep 24, 2006)

Sorry if i am in the wrong place i can't find anything on the site!

Our previous cycle was an EGGSHARE with LWC but this cycle is our NHS cycle which took 3 years for us to reach and is at Bourn Hall. They have 3 frosties waiting for us which we are over the moon about. But I have been trying to gather information about FET etc to prepare myself i suppose incase this cycle fails. 

I wondered if Suffolk PCT will be funding the FET for us at Bourn Hall or if we will be?...... and then if we fund the FET and it doesn't work would they fund the next ICSI cycle or we would be? I'm not sure how it works but i know it is different with every county etc.

How on earth do you find out all this information and where and with who?!  I would REALLY like to find out ASAP

 to all xxxx


----------



## helen0610 (Dec 23, 2004)

I am sure that currently you get your one free go at ipswich and after that you would have to pay for fet. 

It is coming in that you get 3 free goes in this area so unsure if this is 3 full cycles or whether it would mean 3 (ivf and fet) but I don't think it has come into action yet.

Sorry this is probably not much help but I know there are girls on here in Ipswich who are under NHS and know more about it.

On the plus side FET is a lot cheaper, so if you do get 3 goes I would opt for free full cycles and pay for the fet (although I'm sure the nhs will have criteria which will include making it as cheap for them as possible) .  

Helenx

Not sure who you would need to speak to with regards to getting official information. There may be a helpline number for pct so you can find out your rights.


----------



## Renee_ (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi Helen

Thanks for your reply!  

Yes i heard that patients having treatment AFTER April 2009 will be offered 3 cycles where possible..... I think they might say no as i started before...even if it will only be a matter of 4 months!!

I would say that i wanted to save my frosties really though, as you said opt for a new full cycle. This is the advise i've been given by everyone on here and everyone i know anyway....as the chances will drop as i age! 

Thanks for replying   to you x


----------



## helen0610 (Dec 23, 2004)

Good luck with your treatment. Testing in 2 days   . Hopefully you won't need to worry about FET yet


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

We are undergoing our NHS funded cycle at Bourne Hall and you can see from my ticker that we did not get to egg transfer stage.  Because of that we are going back in Feb/Mar and it will be fully funded as we have not had transfer yet.

As far as I'm aware, once you have egg transfer, that is considered your 'funded' cycle.

Wishing you the best of luck for 2009 along with all the deserving 'mothers in waiting' on this site.

xxx


----------

